# Hut ideas?



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

Check out the ones up Cameron Pass.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

The one's closest to Denver and Summit are the busiest...it seems like they keep filling earlier and earlier every year.

Since the predictions are for another La Nina year the northern huts are filling fast...but don't discount the southern huts (they may be slightly more than 3 hrs than Denver, but not much)...they tend to hold snow well if you can get within a week of a storm.

Check out:

Hinsdale Haute Route - Lake City, CO

Colorado Hut to Hut Mountain Biking, Skiing & Hiking | San Juan Hut Systems

Welcome to the Pass Creek Yurt | Wolf Creek Backcountry

Welcome

St. Paul Ski Lodge and Backcountry Hut on Red Mountain Pass, Silverton, CO

Some of these options may not accommodate 12 people, but some do....so check 'em out. Hope that helps.


----------



## mulex (May 13, 2008)

Why does it matter that you guys are unmarried and African-American? Try the forum on huts.org- people will sell off huts there.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

Many 10th mtn huts will already be booked. There is a new hut in 10th mtn that will be opening for reservations in November. It is on Tennesee Pass I think, next to the Continental Divide hut. While you stand a good chance of getting it, i am not sure the back country skiing is that great there. I think it is more cross country tourring than downhill skiing.


----------



## TELEYAKCO (May 17, 2007)

Try Vagabondranch.com.This is an amazing place close to Stillwater pass(North of Granby).They do charge,but you get your moneys worth and the accommodations are amazing.The skiing around there is anything from mellow trees to high alpine bowls.Jeremy,the owner, is more than willing to point you in the right direction for turns.It's a four mile skin in on a flat road,or I think for a minimal charge,Jeremy will tow your gear in on his sled trailer.He also grooms a couple miles of cross-country trails at the ranch if that is your forte'.There's a nice little video that gives you an idea of the place on the website.Highly recommended!


----------



## jorjaalan (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi can anyone give any further info on availability within Cameron Pass, struggling here to find anything suitable. Tx.

jorjaalan


----------



## us338386 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the pointers. Funny you mentioned vegabond ranch as we settled on going with them. Given the enhanced costs we passed the collection hat first only to have someone else reserve in the interim!

Such is life.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

My jaunt up second creek today reminded me that you may want to try the grand huts association....in particular the high lonesome hut.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

i though it was going to be an epic post on hut building..


----------

